# OD2 stem alternatives?



## BikeArmsRace

Since I'll be soon putting my 2012 TCR Advanced SL Rabo frame together, does anyone know of companies other than Giant who make a stem to fit their new OD2 size (1-1/4"). 

Giant makes a carbon stem, but it has the aesthetics of a brick. I was hoping that Zipp would offer something, but their rep says no.

I thought that Specialized would be an option (removing their internal angle adjustment sleeve), but I don't want to mix brands.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Syntace?
FSA?


----------



## Stoneman

BikeArmsRace said:


> Giant makes a carbon stem, but it has the aesthetics of a brick.


Have you seen the downtube? The "brick aesthetic" of the stem matches the bike perfectly.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Can't say I found the standard OS stem offensive but it might be hard to attach a Garmin mount to?


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Sven_Nijs said:


> Can't say I found the standard OS stem offensive but it might be hard to attach a Garmin mount to?


The top of the Giant OD2 stems are so flat and square you could just glue a Garmin mount right to it!


----------



## lockwood1

I had the same problem with mine but found a mounting adapter from aspirevelotech.com
to place the Garmin


----------



## Ventruck

Ritchey's C260 is another one.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

After much research...

Syntace has one stem, the F119 which is a 1-1/4" steer stem with a shim (to fit 1-1/8" steerers. Not a lot of places carry Syntace, though.

FSA has the K Light, at over $280 retail. Not so great looking.

The only 1-1/4" steerer stems that Ritchey makes is OE for Canyon. They do not stock inventory for them, only supplying their order and that's it.

Dumb Giant only has a alloy stem available next week (I need a 12cm)...as their carbon ones aren't due in until Mid Feb 2012. Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UPDATE: I was able to locate a new Syntace F119 in the required size. After the ti bolts, should be around 112g complete.


----------



## PINTET

BikeArmsRace said:


> After much research...
> 
> Syntace has one stem, the F119 which is a 1-1/4" steer stem with a shim (to fit 1-1/8" steerers. Not a lot of places carry Syntace, though.
> 
> FSA has the K Light, at over $280 retail. Not so great looking.
> 
> The only 1-1/4" steerer stems that Ritchey makes is OE for Canyon. They do not stock inventory for them, only supplying their order and that's it.
> 
> Dumb Giant only has a alloy stem available next week (I need a 12cm)...as their carbon ones aren't due in until Mid Feb 2012. Booooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> UPDATE: I was able to locate a new Syntace F119 in the required size. After the ti bolts, should be around 112g complete.


I hope this helps.
RITCHEY WCS 1/4" O/S handlebar stem - £65.00 - Components - Stems & Stoker Stems - JD Tandems


----------

